# Covid



## Debis (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi everyone hope you are well. How is everyone coping with covid? It's been so difficult these past few months


----------



## burleighminstores (Aug 13, 2020)

COVID-19 was first confirmed in Australia in late January 2020. This page provides a number of visual representations of information about COVID-19 in Australia since that time. Our data is collated and updated every day by 9pm AEST and reflects the previous 24 hours.


----------

